# 93793 regulations



## Agilbert3 (Aug 29, 2018)

Is it a requirement to use the 93793 CPT for Coumadin management? Our practice uses 99212 with 85610-QW. 

The patients usually have AFIB or DVT, and are there strictly for this test. It is performed, interpreted, and dosage adjusted as needed. 

I'm a new coder, and trying to learn how to navigate Novitas for answers...I've come up  with nothing though. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## sheenamb (Sep 11, 2018)

*93793 Regulations*

Hi, we do not routinely code for an E/M visit unless a provider performs a visit.  We usually just code the 85610,QW.  However, many practices do routinely code the 99212.  Moving forward with this code, though, you are not allowed to bill an E/M code with it, as the 93793 reimburses the Provider for the work they do around the PT/INR test result.  That result can be from your in office POS testing(85610,QW), an outpt lab, a home draw by the lab, or a home PT/INR done by the patient themselves.  What I do not know yet is whether we can bill the G0250 as well as the individual 93793's.  I will reply once I have tested that out. Good luck, and welcome to coding and billing!


----------



## CardioCoder79 (Oct 8, 2018)

@Sheenamb, any idea if the G0250 and the 97393 can be billed together?


----------

